# $uccess anyone?



## Shirt1Dude (Jan 15, 2010)

After establishing a t-shirt business (im thinking online myself, but im interested in y'all), What figures can be expected? Yes I know this is a how long is a piece of string question but seriously, are many people doing o.k out of this? and if so what equipment do you use?
And lastly how much time per week do you invest.........

Me is Newb!


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

That is a VERY open-ended question.  
_This is probably my favorite thread I have seen so far: _

_Tips of Starting a Clothing Brand 
Hope it helps give you a good perspective with your questions. 
Enjoy  _


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't have any real facts but here is my opinion:
1/10,000,000 folks that design a line of t-shirts will hit the really big time. 
1/10,000 will find a way to make a living off their line of t's
1/1,000 will work the line evenings and weekends to supplement their income or out of a love for the process (A Hobby)

The rest will realize this is much harder than they thought and will simply walk away with boxes of inventory in the closet. Some will break even and many will actually lose money on the business venture. 

Not saying it is impossible to find success in this business but it is a lot harder than most folks seem willing to admit. 

To answer the parts of the questions I am willing to share:
this is my full time job, I work at it about 50 hours per week. I have a brother 541, a US laser cutter and an Idek heat press. I sold my embroidery and screen print equipment and broker those jobs (I am better at sales than design or production of this stuff)


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Your success depends 100% on YOU. If you market your brand effectively, produce quality items AND make stuff that people like, chances are you'll become successful OVER TIME. For 99% of brands, it takes YEARS to become self-sufficient so you need to have the capital and patience to work endless hours with minimal returns for a long time.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Pwear said:


> Your success depends 100% on YOU. If you market your brand effectively, produce quality items AND make stuff that people like, chances are you'll become successful OVER TIME. For 99% of brands, it takes YEARS to become self-sufficient so you need to have the capital and patience to work endless hours with minimal returns for a long time.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Shirt1Dude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thankyou for your input, I do wonder how many people there are who try their hand at this profession that have a clue? What I mean to say is there is obviously a professional and smart way to approach this industry, and Im willing to bet that there's probably alot of people with more passion than brains, and some with more brains than passion. Like a moth to the flame I think i can't help but try! Cheers for the cold truth!


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

I started about 6 months ago and I am nowhere near being able to quit my "real job". I knew nothing about the industry when I started. I thought up a cool design, showed it to people, printed it and I was "in business". Since then I have spent many many hours learning. Learning about blanks, labels, printing methods, shipping, sales, marketing, customer service, etc. What I have learned most is that I have a lot left to learn.

I am thoroughly enjoying it, though. I am constantly trying to learn more and become better at all aspects of the business. I have a 5 year plan to become self sufficient (to be able to quit my "real job"). I believe that I will make it.

I currently spend about 2-3 hours per day during the week and probably 4-5 hours on the weekend working on the shirt business. So that is 18-25 hours per week, on top of the 40 hours at my "real job".

Good luck!


----------



## Shirt1Dude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thankyou custeez, this is EXACTLY what I find helpful. I had a brainwave about 12 months ago and have been follwoing this websight, since then I have learnt a thing or two, I baught a press and haven't had a good run on it yet, being a parent of two littlies taxes more time than I have spare, but my dream is to work part time to begin with and only if I make a killing would I through away my weekly job altogether. I think how cool it would be to pay a couple of 16/17 year olds to do all the labour while I oversea and organise for a full time job, but that would require a lot of business.


----------



## Shirt1Dude (Jan 15, 2010)

There must be more people who can let on how they are going? I don't have to hear only success stories, but can I at least have some re-assurance that not everyones failing? by failing I don't mean enjoying or not enjoying the process, as this area states, this canvassing is purely about finance, so if you only put in 8 hours a week.....hows that going? 
Its not my intention to be rude, but more realistic. I think all of us can benefit from the business understanding of what is possible in this job?


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Just to caution you on the 16/17 year olds. You would do better with
60/70 year olds. They will do a better job and be less headache.


----------



## Shirt1Dude (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------

